#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Как точно перевести с пали

## Shus

Catubhummika Maha Satipatthana [Nikaya]

Всем спасибо заранее.

----------


## Ассаджи

Вероятно, в данном случае говорится о:

catubhūmika 1. having four storeys; ... 2. belonging to four spheres; belonging to four planes of existence; ...

Удвоение "m" возможно как вариант.

Имеются ли в виду четыре сферы установления памятования, или что-то другое, - из самого названия непонятно.

----------

Shus (07.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

Похоже это: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...na-1997-sv.htm
(Данная никая подчеркивает в своем названии приверженность випассане).

----------


## Юй Кан

Немножко дополню.

Catu-bhūmmika Mahā Sati-paṭṭhāna [Nikāya]
Четыре основы великого установления памятования/осознанности [Школа]

При этом есть Satipaṭṭhāna Sutta и Mahā-Satipatthāna Sutta.

----------

Shus (11.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.07.2016)

----------

